# Autosmart HighStyle - Silicone or Not?



## nwait2682 (May 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Think I'm pretty set on purchasing some Autosmart Highstyle for my tyres and odd bits of exterior trim on the Mondy but having searched the forum see that some people recommend the normal silicone version ans others the non silicone?

I want to make sure I purchase the correct one so what's the difference and best for a normal home detailer that'll be doing mine and the mrs's cars?

Thanks in anticipation!!!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes mate! Still doesn't last very long on trim, 5-6 weeks? Try C4! Now that last for 6+ months!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I bought this but found it very poor. The Trim Wizard is better and more durable imho. :thumb:


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

nwait2682 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Think I'm pretty set on purchasing some Autosmart Highstyle for my tyres and odd bits of exterior trim on the Mondy but having searched the forum see that some people recommend the normal silicone version ans others the non silicone?
> 
> ...


Hi There.

Highstyle and Non-Silicone Highstyle have their own benefits depending on what you need.

I'm guessing that normal Highstlye would be right for yourself, as Non Silicone Highstly maily comes into play when you need a Silicone Free product for places such as bodyshops.

As Highstyle contains Silicone its advantages are: More durable, less sticky and better visual results.

Hope this helps.
Sue


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Normal Highstyle is great for exterior trim & tyres. Spray it on to a cloth and wipe onto trim. Spray it direct onto tyres or onto a sponge. Leave it for 5 minutes and give it a final wipe to ensure even coverage and a nice sheen. it lasts a good bit of time too.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Silcone Highstyle is a quality product for tyrs as is Trim Wizard for my exterior trim.

As Sue J said non silicone Highstyle is used more in body work shops as it doesn't react to freshly painted panels.

:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

There is a term we call " _fish eyes _" which is a common reaction to automotive paint, these are particles are found in the air not just the surface area.

It's all in the prep :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

normal highstyle for me,brilliant product!


----------

